# Where to buy pork belly?



## jake0531 (Jan 27, 2019)

its Sunday so the butcher shops aren’t open around here. Does Kroger (Dillons) or Wally World sell pork belly? Wanting to try pork belly burnt ends for first time today since it’s supposed to be 55 degrees outside.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes to both, in some areas.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 27, 2019)

not around here they don't and have been unable to find a pork belly a few times I have looked at Sams


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 27, 2019)

My local Costco and Sam's have it available now, neither has had it in years past.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2019)

My main Supermarkets don't sell Bellies, unless Mrs Bear is keeping it a secret.
I get mine at a local Family Butcher Shop. They get them from a supplier.
I have to order a week ahead of time.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 27, 2019)

I get mine at my local Sam's Club.
Last time I looked, mine had both cut-in-strips, and slab pieces.
The cut in strips would be great for burnt Pork ends.
Check the one in Wichita, KS

Edit In: Call before you drive.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 27, 2019)

My local Costco has bellies. They are always thick and make great bacon. Haven’t tried burnt ends with them... yet!


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 27, 2019)

Pretty sure sams or Costco is your only chance never seen in Dillion’s


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 28, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> Pretty sure sams or Costco is your only chance never seen in Dillion’s


I just checked with stroot locker. They sell them in 10-12 lb slabs for 3.49/lb. I’ll probably get one from them and freeze half. It works out since they are about half a mile from my house.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 29, 2019)

So did you make some burnt ends yesterday?


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 30, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> So did you make some burnt ends yesterday?


I will be doing them this weekend. The butcher shop that sells the pork belly isn’t open on sundays and I don’t have time during the week. Saturday it is! I figured if they come out good Saturday I’ll do some for super bowl Sunday party


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 30, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> I will be doing them this weekend. The butcher shop that sells the pork belly isn’t open on sundays and I don’t have time during the week. Saturday it is! I figured if they come out good Saturday I’ll do some for super bowl Sunday party



You probably should phone in an order. To avoid being disappointed....
Even my source, Sam's Club, is occasionally a dry hole. So the Butcher himself told me to phone.
(He's a nice guy, there early mornings. Score!)


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 30, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> You probably should phone in an order. To avoid being disappointed....
> Even my source, Sam's Club, is occasionally a dry hole. So the Butcher himself told me to phone.
> (He's a nice guy, there early mornings. Score!)


Yep He said he’s going to hold one for me. They average 10-12lbs each he said


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 30, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> Yep He said he’s going to hold one for me. They average 10-12lbs each he said



Excellent Jake! You are all set for a great experience, and a great SB Party.
Have Fun!

And you have established a great meat source to mine.


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 30, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Excellent Jake! You are all set for a great experience, and a great SB Party.
> Have Fun!
> 
> And you have established a great meat source to mine.


Thanks! Any suggestions on recipes? I like the idea of a jam or jelly but have yet to choose a recipe off of here yet. Plan to follow Jeff’s steps.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 30, 2019)

I'll throw mine at you. There are many more on here. Mine is less exact on measurements, but I understand not everyone cooks like that. I'm sure you'll find one that suits your style.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ends-with-dr-pepper-huckleberry-glaze.282495/


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 30, 2019)

I haven't tried a single recipe on SMF that gave me bad results. They are all good!

I followed Preacher Man's Pork Burnt ends, but loosely.
So I left out the Dr. Pepper and the Huckleberry in my first attempt.
Mine got gobbled up at a family party Christmas Eve. The DIL had 3-4 helpings herself!
I'm a big user of Sage Honey in my cooking. I put it in my BBQ sauce, and other places (Dutch's Baked Beans).

I tend to follow many recipes loosely. I find myself tasting, then add things I like to them.

Burnt Ends are a good candidate for crock pot fare. Just keep them on low at the party so they don't cook.
Once folks taste them, they tend to come back and dig in.

If you can find Huckelberry preserves, follow Preacher Man's. Otherwise, make it your own.


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 30, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I'll throw mine at you. There are many more on here. Mine is less exact on measurements, but I understand not everyone cooks like that. I'm sure you'll find one that suits your style.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ends-with-dr-pepper-huckleberry-glaze.282495/


This is the one I have been wanting to do! Do you have the measurements? Also does the bbq sauce type matter? I’ll jusr be using a store bought one. I have kc masterpiece original and some kraft hickory at home but I don’t know if those will work or what do you suggest. That huckleberry glaze sounds heavenly


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 30, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I haven't tried a single recipe on SMF that gave me bad results. They are all good!
> 
> I followed Preacher Man's Pork Burnt ends, but loosely.
> So I left out the Dr. Pepper and the Huckleberry in my first attempt.
> ...


His is the one I plan on following. I think that glaze sounds delicious. I tend to follow recipes to a T at first. Then try the end result and make a note to change this or that next time. I’ve never been good at tasting sauces or seasonings and been able to change, I have to wait until everything comes together and is done then make changes next time I cook.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 30, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> This is the one I have been wanting to do! Do you have the measurements? Also does the bbq sauce type matter? I’ll jusr be using a store bought one. I have kc masterpiece original and some kraft hickory at home but I don’t know if those will work or what do you suggest. That huckleberry glaze sounds heavenly


The only reason the type BBQ sauce is going to matter is how sweet you want your finished product. Dr. Pepper is sweet, so my 10-2-4 BBQ sauce is intentionally pretty sweet. I think the sweet pairs nicely with the richness of the pork belly. If you want a little less sweet, then get a less sweet sauce. If you want a little kick, get a sauce with some spice.

I didn't really measure anything out for the glaze, but this will get you a nice glaze:
1 c. BBQ sauce
1/4 c. Dr. Pepper
1/4 c. Huckleberry Jam
Combine everything in a pan and heat on medium to med-low until everything is blended and smooth. Pour over your burnt ends and give 'em a toss to coat everything. Then stick it back in the heat uncovered for 15 or so minutes. What you're looking for is that glaze to get sticky.

As an alternative, you could swap out the Dr Pepper for Cherry Coke and use with Cherry Preserves for a cherry glaze. Or Apple Juice and Apple Jelly. Or Sprite and Apricot Jam. Or...


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 30, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> The only reason the type BBQ sauce is going to matter is how sweet you want your finished product. Dr. Pepper is sweet, so my 10-2-4 BBQ sauce is intentionally pretty sweet. I think the sweet pairs nicely with the richness of the pork belly. If you want a little less sweet, then get a less sweet sauce. If you want a little kick, get a sauce with some spice.
> 
> I didn't really measure anything out for the glaze, but this will get you a nice glaze:
> 1 c. BBQ sauce
> ...



Okay that makes sense. I’ll probably use the kc masterpiece since it has a little spice in it. I’d like a nice spice-sweet mix. I’ll be making these Saturday, and maybe again Sunday if they turn out good!


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 30, 2019)

I'll just throw this out here, in case you're ever in a pinch... they're expensive, but if you get stuck and need pork belly, Whole Foods always has them.  In fact, barring a decent butcher shop near my house (the one down the street just closed last year after something like 30-40 years in business), WF is my go-to, because they have almost anything I need, and they'll cut anything just like I want it.  

**hides yoga mat and tries hard not to look like your basic Whole-Foods-shopper**


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 30, 2019)

SunnyDC said:


> I'll just throw this out here, in case you're ever in a pinch... they're expensive, but if you get stuck and need pork belly, Whole Foods always has them.  In fact, barring a decent butcher shop near my house (the one down the street just closed last year after something like 30-40 years in business), WF is my go-to, because they have almost anything I need, and they'll cut anything just like I want it.
> 
> **hides yoga mat and tries hard not to look like your basic Whole-Foods-shopper**


I’ll keep this in mind. My local butcher said they always have them available, but I understand on a busy weekend like Super Bowl that things are probably going to be in higher demand. There is a Whole Foods 30 minutes from me, never been there but I’ll keep it in mind


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 30, 2019)

Don't feel bad... where I live, **everything** is 30 minutes away.  Traffic. :(


----------



## jcbigler (Jan 31, 2019)

Costco is my go to for prime brisket and pork belly. I swear, those two items are the only reason I even have a Costco membership.


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 31, 2019)

jcbigler said:


> Costco is my go to for prime brisket and pork belly. I swear, those two items are the only reason I even have a Costco membership.


I need to get either sams or Costco. We had a sams for a while but with it just being my wife and I we never used it. Now that we have a son and go through a lot of items that we can get at one of those places we need to get one. Just don’t know which one to get. Both are same distance away. Sams has multiple locations in the city closest to us, Costco only has one but it’s closest by a few miles. I hear great things on each of them. I can’t say anything about the meat because we never bought anything meat wise from there with it being just the two of us


----------



## sauced (Jan 31, 2019)

jcbigler said:


> Costco is my go to for prime brisket and pork belly. I swear, those two items are the only reason I even have a Costco membership.



Same here....I always get pork belly from Costco and brisket as well. They always have them in stock!!


----------



## Shootr (Jan 31, 2019)

I can't find bellies at Costco or the grocery stores here in Phoenix.  Went to my local butcher shop: $10.00/lb for 10-12lb frozen ones! Won't be trying the burnt ends recipe anytime soon...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2019)

Shootr said:


> I can't find bellies at Costco or the grocery stores here in Phoenix.  Went to my local butcher shop: $10.00/lb for 10-12lb frozen ones! Won't be trying the burnt ends recipe anytime soon...




$10 per pound!!!
Holy Shoot---Where is this??
BTW: Belated Happy Birthday, Shootr!!
Bear Jr's Birthday was Today.

Bear


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 31, 2019)

Shootr said:


> I can't find bellies at Costco or the grocery stores here in Phoenix.  Went to my local butcher shop: $10.00/lb for 10-12lb frozen ones! Won't be trying the burnt ends recipe anytime soon...


Ha. Do we need to overnight a couple to you? My local butcher I use a lot is 3.79/lb average 10-12lb. Another local butcher that I’ve never used but is most known about 30 min-1 hr away is 5.99/lb 10-12lb average. I couldn’t imagine 10/lb


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 31, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> I need to get either sams or Costco. We had a sams for a while but with it just being my wife and I we never used it. Now that we have a son and go through a lot of items that we can get at one of those places we need to get one. Just don’t know which one to get. Both are same distance away. Sams has multiple locations in the city closest to us, Costco only has one but it’s closest by a few miles. I hear great things on each of them. I can’t say anything about the meat because we never bought anything meat wise from there with it being just the two of us



Go check both out.  They should let you walk around and look at stuff before joining.  

They are both decent options.  Quality wise, Costco wins hands down.  If you are looking for prime cuts, get the Costco membership.  Make sure you look for all the cuts you want to get.  When i checked out costco, i saw brisket and kept walking.  What i failed to realize, they were only flats, and this one doesnt carry full packers yet.  So check everything out in detail.

Sams has some cuts of beef that costco doesnt carry, like the cowboy steak.  Both have all the cuts of pork you may want.  Costco stocks more bellies though.


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 31, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> Go check both out.  They should let you walk around and look at stuff before joining.
> 
> They are both decent options.  Quality wise, Costco wins hands down.  If you are looking for prime cuts, get the Costco membership.  Make sure you look for all the cuts you want to get.  When i checked out costco, i saw brisket and kept walking.  What i failed to realize, they were only flats, and this one doesnt carry full packers yet.  So check everything out in detail.
> 
> Sams has some cuts of beef that costco doesnt carry, like the cowboy steak.  Both have all the cuts of pork you may want.  Costco stocks more bellies though.


My wife mentioned they let you walk around before you decide so that will be nice. I get most of my meat from Dillons (Kroger) or my local butcher. Mostly because it’s just my wife and I and 1 year old son, so I don’t need huge amounts of meat...yet. I was buying when stuff would go on sale for a few years and that way I had a nice supply if I wanted to cook whatever, but now I just buy it fresh and not frozen. I feel the quality is much better. Or if I do freeze it I use it within a few weeks. Speaking of that I have two pork shoulders frozen from two weeks ago that I need to cook!


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 31, 2019)

I also have yet to ever smoke anything beef (the horror!) except Dino bones once that I got with a quarter of beef.


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 31, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> My wife mentioned they let you walk around before you decide so that will be nice. I get most of my meat from Dillons (Kroger) or my local butcher. Mostly because it’s just my wife and I and 1 year old son, so I don’t need huge amounts of meat...yet. I was buying when stuff would go on sale for a few years and that way I had a nice supply if I wanted to cook whatever, but now I just buy it fresh and not frozen. I feel the quality is much better. Or if I do freeze it I use it within a few weeks. Speaking of that I have two pork shoulders frozen from two weeks ago that I need to cook!


To take full advantage of the memebership, you almost have to buy larger quantities.  My vacuum sealer gets a work out after those trips. A second freezer may be needed as well!!

I’m in the same situation, three of us.  We normally go once a month and just stock up for the next month.


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 31, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> I also have yet to ever smoke anything beef (the horror!) except Dino bones once that I got with a quarter of beef.


Ha.  I havent done them yet.  But have done numerous briskets, and reverse sear all my steaks now.  Just did some t-bones the other night.


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 31, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> To take full advantage of the memebership, you almost have to buy larger quantities.  My vacuum sealer gets a work out after those trips. A second freezer may be needed as well!!
> 
> I’m in the same situation, three of us.  We normally go once a month and just stock up for the next month.


Yeah that’s why we haven’t been in a rush to get another membership yet. But regular household items and other foods we like to stock up on. I’m not sure if we ever save anything in the end, it’s the thought though right? 
A vacuum sealer is in my near future.


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 31, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> Ha.  I havent done them yet.  But have done numerous briskets, and reverse sear all my steaks now.  Just did some t-bones the other night.
> View attachment 386897
> 
> View attachment 386896


They were good, I’d do them again. 
I plan to do a brisket soon. My wife has been trying to get me to do one since I got my pellet grill. I plan to to steaks soon as well and do the reverse sear method. I’ve heard great results.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 31, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> Yeah that’s why we haven’t been in a rush to get another membership yet. But regular household items and other foods we like to stock up on. I’m not sure if we ever save anything in the end, it’s the thought though right?
> A vacuum sealer is in my near future.



I'm guessing y'all don't take advantage of the executive membership that gives you cash back with every purchase? Add that to a Costco credit card and that equals 5% cash back with every Costco purchase.

Gives us upward of $400 back every year.


----------



## jake0531 (Feb 1, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I'm guessing y'all don't take advantage of the executive membership that gives you cash back with every purchase? Add that to a Costco credit card and that equals 5% cash back with every Costco purchase.
> 
> Gives us upward of $400 back every year.


That’s pretty good! I didn’t know they had anything like that. Like I said we had a sams membership but let it go but are looking into getting either Costco or sams again. I’ll have to look into that!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2019)

We split our Costco membership with our sons family. We'll pay one year and he's supposed to pay the next. This way we're only paying for half. Well it's supposed to work out that way. Some years he forgets and we end up paying.

Chris


----------



## Shootr (Feb 1, 2019)

HAH!!! Finally, $3.00/lb at Costco this morning - hit them right when they opened and had to maneuver around a couple lolligaggers - but got a 9lb'r for Sunday and a butt to freeze for later.  I should have been rude and grabbed a couple, but it was slim pickings and didn't want to deny someone else that needed one for the weekend.

My cigar lounge is having an "Appetizer Throwdown" for the big game Sunday - so I'm going to give the pork burnt ends a roll and see how I do! (Either way I get BBQ, Guinness, Perdomo's, and the game - winner winner!)


----------

